# Playing Cards



## RiderOnTheStorm (Oct 6, 2007)

I was trying to get a  nice shot of the game but bahh, it sucked lol.


----------



## Jus7 A Phas3 (Oct 13, 2007)

it looks good to me although im not an expert by any means


----------



## just x joey (Oct 13, 2007)

wow this isnt too bad, the vignetting could be more circular and symmetric tho.


----------



## KaleyEs (Oct 15, 2007)

i like this a lot actually!  i do think that the vignetting should be more circular and probably a little less dense.  i think a softer vignetting would have been a bit nicer, but then again the dark does go with the photo.


----------



## seafoxfla (Oct 16, 2007)

Works for me, cool.


----------



## The Empress (Oct 17, 2007)

I like it...lol


----------

